# Sanding/revamping cork on rod?



## Chopsflyfishes (Aug 26, 2018)

I have an H3 8wt that was one of the first 10 produced that I got as a 16th birthday present but after 3 years of being my go to stick, the cork has typical discoloration and I was wondering if it would be possible to sand the cork back to new/like new condition. I already have sandpaper from 150 grit to 3000 grit. I would really love to keep the rod for a long time as the blank is in great condition as are the guides/epoxy. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## emptysea (Jul 14, 2019)

ive seen murphys oil soap work. pretty sure there's a YouTube video from and rover outfitters showing this.


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Chopsflyfishes said:


> I have an H3 8wt that was one of the first 10 produced that I got as a 16th birthday present but after 3 years of being my go to stick, the cork has typical discoloration and I was wondering if it would be possible to sand the cork back to new/like new condition. I already have sandpaper from 150 grit to 3000 grit. I would really love to keep the rod for a long time as the blank is in great condition as are the guides/epoxy. Any input would be greatly appreciated.


First,try wiping it down w/ rubbing alcohol.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Ezee Peeze. Just take a Scotch brite scouring pad and some good dish soap like Dawn. Soap the pad, wet the cork and scrub away. It'll come back like new. No need to sand.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

Mr. Clean Magic Eraser. 

thank me later


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Zika said:


> Ezee Peeze. Just take a Scotch brite scouring pad and some good dish soap like Dawn. Soap the pad, wet the cork and scrub away. It'll come back like new. No need to sand.


What Zika said, works like a champ done it many of times. After it’s clean You could apply some U-40 cork sealer to protect it in the future.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Before removing materiel with something abrasive try a little lighter fluid and a soft cloth. Seriously.


----------



## Frank Ucci (Jan 20, 2019)

Acetone


----------



## backbone (Jan 4, 2016)

Soft Scrub and warm water works really well.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I second Magic Eraser. Clean it up with the eraser, hit it with some U40 cork sealer and you're good for years.


----------



## Flyboy (Aug 26, 2019)

I’m gonna repeat what others have said, I’ve had luck with magic erasers


----------



## jamie (Jan 22, 2016)

windex also works great


----------



## Chopsflyfishes (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I really didn't want to sand it so I appreciate all of the responses.


----------



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

There are a lot of YouTube videos covering cleaning and protecting cork grips.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

I've rubbed the cork grips with a damp microfiber cloth and firm pressure with good results.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Zika said:


> Ezee Peeze. Just take a Scotch brite scouring pad and some good dish soap like Dawn. Soap the pad, wet the cork and scrub away. It'll come back like new. No need to sand.


Ditto, except I use the "blue" colored "Scotch Brite" pad instead of the green for the 1st go around because it's less abrasive. I'll do this under mildly hot water to help break up the oils and grime from your hands. I've even added a little "Comet" or "Bar Keeper's Friend" to the Dawn dish washing concentrated liquid soap to give it a little more umpf the 2nd go around with the blue pad, if the 1st round didn't get it cleaned good enough, before I break out the green pad (on a 3rd try). But I mostly get it the 1st time.

So Chops, after doing that, rinse really good with warm water and allow it to dry over night to check how it did. It's should typically take care of it and almost get it to near new with the 1st round, without doing any sanding (or microsanding) and will not break down the cork.


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Clean very lightly with a Magic Eraser...fill any gaps or cracks gaps with Elmer's wood filler as needed...sand smooth again, very lightly...then apply a liberal coat of U-40 cork sealer...done...


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Should have taken a before pic, but this is what a Clorox wipe will make a 20+ year old grip look like in 3 minutes,










I like the weathered look, but it cut through the grime.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

RJTaylor said:


> Should have taken a before pic, but this is what a Clorox wipe will make a 20+ year old grip look like in 3 minutes,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But be careful that Bleach will break down the cork over time.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

crboggs said:


> then apply a liberal coat of U-40 cork sealer...


Yuck! No thanks! Nothing like the "feel" of natural quality cork with nothing on it!


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Backwater said:


> But be careful that Bleach will break down the cork over time.


These wipes don't contain bleach. I've been wiping my King Ranch steering wheel down with them for weeks, and have had zero ill effects.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

RJTaylor said:


> These wipes don't contain bleach. I've been wiping my King Ranch steering wheel down with them for weeks, and have had zero ill effects.


Ok, but remember that wiping down a steering wheel on your King Ranch (probably plastic) for weeks and... wiping down untreated high-end imported cork with them for years, where the cork can absorb whatever hits it, are 2 different things.

This is why I tell people to wash your hands thoroughly with a good environmentally friendly hand soap, rinse it good with water (or saltwater) after applying sunscreen or bug juice, before grabbing your rod handle (or fly for that matter) because that kind of stuff can break down cork over time (and in the case of touching your fly, will turn fish off to it).


----------



## RJTaylor (Oct 4, 2017)

Backwater said:


> Ok, but remember that wiping down a steering wheel on your King Ranch (probably plastic) for weeks and... wiping down untreated high-end imported cork with them for years, where the cork can absorb whatever hits it, are 2 different things.
> 
> This is why I tell people to wash your hands thoroughly with a good environmentally friendly hand soap, rinse it good with water (or saltwater) after applying sunscreen or bug juice, before grabbing your rod handle (or fly for that matter) because that kind of stuff can break down cork over time (and in the case of touching your fly, will turn fish off to it).


It's leather wrapped. I figured if it didn't trash a 700.00 steering wheel, it would probably be fine for a 1 time use on an old fly rod.


----------



## johnmauser (Sep 9, 2009)

LowTideFly said:


> Mr. Clean Magic Eraser.
> 
> thank me later


This works wonders!


----------



## 8w8n8 (Sep 30, 2017)

Back in the day, when I first started working at the plant, Pop-Shop Shane set us up with 2K-grit crocus cloth to clean the cork on rod handles … eventually moved on to Scotch Brite blue, and then Magic Eraser. Some wood-working sites claim SB blue is 800 to 1K grit and the Eraser is around 2K grit. Have all three in my shop and still use all of them, although imo the c-cloth is easier to work in tight places. As a side-note: the Eraser works wonders on the exterior skin of my camper.


----------



## sevenweight (Sep 3, 2015)

After scrubbing cork grips with a small brush and a little soapy water I let them dry overnight and then rub in some mineral oil. The mineral oil soaks in and essentially disappears but leaves the feel I like.


----------



## State fish rob (Jan 25, 2017)

Be careful w wipes. Seen them soften paint till tacky. I use them on old construction to figure out oil or latex paint. They’ll remove latex layers. Makes some lead based paint thumbnail soft. Stay safe


----------



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

kitchen sink


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2019)

Some grips have fillers added to make them smoother. Don't get too aggressive with your cleaning or you might clean the filler off the rod. Unless the grip is really gross, I'd use a wet wash cloth with a little dish soap, rinse and call it good.


----------

